# Bungee Lines



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

When I was at a dog seminar, a couple people had long bungee type lines for working a faster return with dumbell. I can't seem to find what I am looking for by googling "bungee leashes". Everything I have found is only short leads. Does anyone know where I can find what I am looking for and also the correct name?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

RayAllen.com sells a few different styles that I like.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

go to the working dobermann forum at www.usadobermann.com. they just had a discussion about bungees, it's right at the top, there are links to several different manufacturers.


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

West Marine.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the leads on leads.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

elitek9.com has nice ones


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Army surplus has all that you need here, so try one of the bigger ones in your area. Ray Allens is kinda long for me, and several members of our club have said the same.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Are you just using the bunjee as a backtie? I recently saw these pics on another site and wondered what the principle or purpose is. Is there a thread on this board that discusses this?



















Some bunjee distributors...
http://www.elitek9.com/Agitation_Lines/
http://www.dogsportgear.com/bungee_lines.htm

or, "Try the Trailer Park special. Just take a bike inner tube throw it around a fence post and attach your back tie to it."


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ok, i'll bite: what in the world...????? that bungee must be tied 20' up in a tree!!!
could someone explain this excercise for a NOOB please? (looks kinda fun actually...)


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

When used as a backtie, the bungee line adds pressure from behind on the dog. The dog has to bite harder on initial entry and hold that grip, or the tension from the stretched bungee behind them will cause them to lose it. It's good for building speed on entries and improving the grip for dogs that aren't biting as hard as they could be. That said, I've never seen it tied up in a tree like that before - usually just backtied on the ground.

One note - when you're buying used bungees, or even if you have a bungee you buy new that gets a lot of use - you need to check the rubber before training every time to make sure it's not cracking. Eventually, the rubber will start to (dryrot?) and crack, and if it breaks during training, there's a risk of injury to both dog and decoy. Anybody who's ever got slapped with a rubber band... well, same principle, just a lot bigger...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Holy cow, it looks like the dog really is going bungee jumping! I agree, any reason why it's so high up in the tree?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Is that dog in the pics on a bungie? Or just a tie out? We work dogs on a tether that's on a 7 or 8ft pole with a spring on the end, then when the dog bites we'll pull back n lift the dog off the ground like in those pics. The dog is not on a bungie so does not fly back if he lets go, but it helps work on the dogs grip when they are supporting their entire body by their teeth... like this:











or even like this:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

It looks like that one dog maybe tied back on a springpole? This way of tying back in protection training has gotten springpoles banned in some communities.


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Those schutzhund applications look interesting!

here is a mondio application of a bungee use 

http://www.midwestringsport.com/00goosebungee.MPG

the Decoy is Joe Cinnante from Florida.


----------

